# Canadians will continue to use LAV III: Hillier



## AIC_2K5 (10 Apr 2007)

http://www.cfra.com/headlines/index.asp?cat=2&nid=48527

General "Raymond" Hillier...?

OMG. Have these guys been living in a box while their country has been at war?


----------



## ThainC (10 Apr 2007)

Was the article editted? Now it says Randy, unless Raymond is long form of Randy... sad either way.


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Apr 2007)

I find it hard not to question a media outlet which doesn't even take the time to varify the names of their sources.

For all the public knows, Gen. Randy Hillier could be Ricks evil twin brother who likes to dress up in CADPAT and give erroneous information at mock press conferences.

Either that, or Gen Hilliers first name is actually Randy, and we've just been getting it wrong this whole time.  In that case, he's been pretty forgiving about it.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Apr 2007)

Randy Hillier until recently was the head of the Lanark County Landowners' Association. He was frequently in the news, usually because of one cause or another his group was supporting. 

Having said that, it was no excuse for shoddy journalism.


----------



## NavComm (11 Apr 2007)

None of the email links on their contacts page work.  I don't think 'attention to detail' is a buzz-word/phrase around CFRA Ottawa.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (11 Apr 2007)

> Was the article editted? Now it says Randy



My mistake. Well actually their mistake. Well, you know...


----------

